# Sheepshead



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the sheepshead are around escambia bay bridge or garcon point bridge or are they around the 3 mile right now? Can't seem to catch any around the 3 mile with live shrimp. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.

Josh


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Try some fiddlers around the pilings of Bob Sykes. Small, strong hook with a 20lb flouro leader.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out this thread....



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic271969-15-1.aspx





Nick


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic271969-15-1.aspx


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

yes the sheepshead are around 3 mile. Just use fiddler crabs, with a small, strong hook. Start out around the first hump on gulf breeze side and work your way to the big hump. Get you a shovel or something that you can scrap the barnicals.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

there on the three mile. small hooks and fiddlers will get em. pull along sandy bottom nice and slow till you feel it stop, count to three and set the hook. they come straight down on top and pin them,crushing the crab. then they suck it in. after a few second thespit back parts of the shell and some times the hook. you have a 4 second window.good luck


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

> *BloodyWaters (2/11/2009)*there on the three mile. small hooks and fiddlers will get em. pull along sandy bottom nice and slow till you feel it stop, count to three and set the hook. they come straight down on top and pin them,crushing the crab. then they suck it in. after a few second thespit back parts of the shell and some times the hook. you have a 4 second window.good luck


Appreciatethe help! Great report! We'll be out there this weekend!


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Really??? That is just silly!!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

> *polebenda (2/16/2009)*There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports...


If this section is for posting reports, then -- where's your report?

You see, it's impossible for people to engage in conversation if everyone in the thread is only allowed to report. And it's impossible to criticize other people for posting things other than reports without being hypocritical for doing the exact thing that is the object of your criticism.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *polebenda (2/16/2009)*There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports...






Thanks Barney Fife.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

You don't have to get your panties up in a bunch. I asked politely to post in the Q & A section. If you see me start a thread here it's for reports only. It just makes this forum easier to use. Why do you think they make a special section for it? If everyone started posting things where ever they wanted it would be a messy site.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

checked out polebendas last 20 or so posts and they were all whining about posting questions in report sectionsor buying or selling something. dude put your badge up and go fishing. then maybe you can have a report of your own to fill up the report section...


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

> *Fishwater (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *polebenda (2/16/2009)*There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports...
> ...


An 1114 was committed - "Posting on a reporting thread without reporting". Geez, it's a good thing that it wasn't an 1115!

"Posting about posting on a reporting thread without reporting" 

Maybe that should be reported. But that would be an 1116 - "Reporting about a posting about a posting on a reporting thread without reporting"


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *eym_sirius (2/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishwater (2/17/2009)*
> ...


now thats funny right there!!!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats Officer polebiter to you!oke


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow I feel like I have an alter ego out there. 

Hello PFF my name is Tony and I go by Pole_benda on Florida Sportsman Forum and havehad that namefor the past 2 1/2 years. I know that there are a lot of Forum jumpers and I am one of them. But incase you see any of my post on Florida sportsman or Emerald Coast Redfish club I assure you that I am not the same as polebenda on this forum. For everyone out there that has been rubbed the wrong way by this imposter I am sorry.

So you all can put a face to the name here is one of my more recent post on Florida Sportsman forum. 

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=831784

Now to the polebenda! dude grow up and be original, find a unique name for yourself. Be cool to others and maybe you can post some reports up for yourself. Stop degrading my screen name!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I was gonna respond respond to that guy, but you guys did one helluva job. Funny funny funny.

oh, and sheepies are here buddy. Throw a carolina with a shrimp or crab by piers, pilings, rocks, sunken barges, whatever.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to request that we create a new forum for posting about those who post where they shouldn't post.

THAT WAY... the folks who post about those posting where they shouldn't postcould post their post about posting in the wrong place in the RIGHT forum.

Which no one would read so WTF.....

(P.M.S. If that forum existed I would have posted it there, thereby not having to post it here.)

Glad the sheepies are in, I'm gonna tag and fillet some Saturday if the weather holds.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats funny


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

hey polebenda just exactly what type of poles do you bend:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got dispatched to this location.....1114 in progress?? Is the situation under control....do you need my assistance over?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

> *bullminnow (2/20/2009)*I just got dispatched to this location.....1114 in progress?? Is the situation under control....do you need my assistance over?


Negatory, bullminnow. There's a Gomer around who's fully empowered to execute a "Citizen's Arrest!" for an 1114. If it escalates to an 1119 "posting a report without pictures", we'll call you.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *eym_sirius (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bullminnow (2/20/2009)*I just got dispatched to this location.....1114 in progress?? Is the situation under control....do you need my assistance over?
> ...


i almost spit Sprite all over my computer screen!!! that is true, on this forum it is a crime to post a hunting or fishing report without havin evidence!! People on here will hang you for that kinda stuff!!


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Why do nimb wits like polebendah, or whatever, talk about people getting "panties wadded up". Do they wear them that often or just for special occasions?


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

> *blkwtr (3/7/2009)*Why do nimb wits like polebendah, or whatever, talk about people getting "panties wadded up". Do they wear them that often or just for special occasions?


Nope, panties is all he can think about because his "Friend" stuffed them in his mouth last night and he can't speak. Thats why he is on here waiting for someone to get his subliminal messages so they can set him free. Sorry buddy I not the one to let you out of the closet, but good luck finding them on this forum.

"polbendah"...hhmmmm I wonder howhe got that name????


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh no you didn't!!!:letsdrink


----------

